# Hood system for portable concession stand



## Inspector 102 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been asked about a hood system in a portable concession trailer in regard to fire code. I am not aware of any specific requirement since this is a modular unit on wheels and I don't think the IFC applies. How is this handled in other areas. I feel that the Board of Health rules this application and other that a 2-A:10 BC extinguisher, nothing else would be required.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2013)

Are they going to be operating at a location for an extended period of time??

Some health depts require a license and also require a system if they are cooking

To me if they are set up in your city for extended amount of time you could require a system


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 9, 2013)

Greetings,

Going out on a limb here. I require a hood and suppression system only because I sign off on their install prior to county health. I will say it's a messed up deal though. I wouldn't want to take someone to task over it. That said, the powers that be want to run them out of town anyway since there is an ordinance against the use of food trailers.

Problem here is no one knew of the ordincance when a couple were allowed. There are a bunch in Austin now from what I'm told as they are big business. Look at the City of Austin website to see if they require suppression systems and hoods.

BS


----------



## fireguy (Jan 9, 2013)

Potential problems I have seen with the mobile cooking, AKA roach coaches

1. Lack of maintanence

2. Lack of clearances from exhaust hood to combustables

3. Hoods not liqued tight or cleaned.

4. Propane hoses w/o gas shut offs and hoses going through walls w/o abrasion protection

5. Several propane tanks laying around, some on their side so the pop-off valve is ineffective.

6. Other units being so close that if one coach catches fire, the one next to it is exposed to fire

7. Lack of access for responding fire trucks

Oregon FM was looking at this problem a couple of years ago, I do not know of any progress made. One problem here is Oregon is the org responsible for the coaches is only concerned if someone wants to build a couple of hundred.  The agency that regulates mobile units says the rules are the responsiblility of the Building Codes agency. Building Codes  say those are mobile units and they are not responsible if wheels are used.  The health Department says they are responsible for inspecting sanitation, not fire.  The FM is not responsible for exhaust systems, just fire systems.  Those things make me nervous as there is no accountabilty by any State Agency for fire.  Some counties in Western Oregon have some enforcement for fire extingushers and suppression systems.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 9, 2013)

Got a responce from a representative from our state fire marshalls office. He said that they fall under industrialized building regulations and if they were labeled with the hood system, they have to meet the requirements setforth in IMC. Otherwise, a 10# fire extinguisher is all that is required. This stand will be a traveling stand and only set up in a location for a week at a time, mostly weekend gatherings such a race events. The owner contacted me to make sure he was legal before he buys the trailer. He appears to be someone that wants to do it right. time will tell. Thanks for the insights.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 9, 2013)

We typically see transient vendors with Type I hoods and 17A wet chemical suppression systems (most of ours come up from FL). Many do not meet UL 300 but do have the proper extinguishing agent. Our only requirments locally for transient vendors is (1) 3 gal. Type K or no set up permitted. We only got that because we won the argument when they get un-hitched they are stationary and in close proximity to other exposures.

EDIT: Oh we went with K's after we saw what cooking media they were now using and this is referring to carnival/fair vendors not the "roach coaches" mentioned previously, we would view those as portable/movable.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 12, 2013)

It's not required because it's not in a building.


----------



## Frank (Jan 14, 2013)

In Virginia there is a state interp that these trailers with license plate are vehicles not structures and the fire system is not required

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/AboutDHCD/SBCTR_minutes/Interpretation%204-2006.pdf


----------

